# RAF Bempton



## zerocool-hull (Apr 19, 2008)

this is the RAF Bempton radar station in east yorks..

the blast doors 1 1/2 ton of tank steel.






the first thing u see as you enter the bunker, makes you jump





the main opps room





the grafiti in the bunker is crazy, i found out from a source that it was a cult that was in the bunker in the 1970's















the air fans.




.






gr8 site to visit if your in the area


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2008)

The last but one pic...what is that, do you know? It looks very interesting, but can't quite make it out (think it's my screen res, as everything looks darker on my computer).
Cheers


----------



## zerocool-hull (Apr 20, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> The last but one pic...what is that, do you know? It looks very interesting, but can't quite make it out (think it's my screen res, as everything looks darker on my computer).
> Cheers



thats a fan for the air filters, it was in part of the plant room, hope that helps


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheers for that, zerocool. I thought it looked like a fan of some kind but thought I'd check and make sure!


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 21, 2008)

What kind of cult was there?


----------



## zerocool-hull (Apr 21, 2008)

lol satanic sex cult is what iv been told


----------



## RiF (Jun 3, 2008)

nice photo's


hmmm satanic sex cult....sounds kinky


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 3, 2008)

Bemptons cool, not visited, but wouldnt mind, bit out the way for me tho.
Isnt that an R1 bunker? if so we have one over here, sealed up tho


----------



## Pegasus2 (Jun 4, 2008)

zerocool-hull said:


> this is the RAF Bempton radar station in east yorks..
> 
> the blast doors 1 1/2 ton of tank steel.
> 
> ...



I have a time machine


----------



## vanburen (Jun 4, 2008)

Got anymore mate ! fantastic seeing it when it was in operation.I THINK THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE I WOULDNT GO IN ALONE !!!!!!!


----------



## double-six (Jun 6, 2008)

It's a really good explore here. I went with my sister in April this year, just a shame it is so badly damaged.
Found the whole area quite eerie visiting at sunset... definitely wouldn't fancy it on my own lol


----------



## tims (Jun 6, 2008)

Did this place quite a while ago and yes its great.

Nice porn LOL


----------

